# << -- ----- Electric lift cylinder for Cub Cadet Tiller



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

In a message dated 7/6/07 7:39:57 PM Pacific Daylight Time, LB59 writes:<< -- ----- Electric lift cylinder for Cub Cadet Tiller
Anybody know where I can get one for less than the $700 Cub Cadet wants for theirs ? ? ? >>


----------

